# Just a Crazy thought



## Wacko-JAcko (Apr 7, 2014)

So I currently have a 87 5000 avant that needs a lot of love but I drove the car for about a year and it was solid just always wanted a 90 more lol so got myself a 90 and the poor 5k has been sitting the main issues with car other then cosmetics is a hole in the gas tank that I had patched but didn't last but have sourced one from a 200 avant, seems to just throw alternator belts (have tried a different bracket with no success lol more finagling is needed) no speedo unless I have loud music playing all I can assume is I have a messed up wire probably a floating ground since I tried a different cluster and the same thing happens but I don't really need a speedo right? lol and a really odd turbo sputter around 3k-4k rpm band. Other then these few things its a great car and the car certainly has some sentimental value to me. So a few people have told me to sell it or crush it I don't want to do either instead I had a thought. I don't want to kill the avant because the avant are rare even if the sedans are not so I know ill never get crap for the car selling and it not worth parting out it mainly stock and a lot of garbage haha so what to do what to do a full restoration would be cool but underrated and probably an extreme waste of my time and money so my thought was what about a 5000 turbo Quattro baby truck? Im really digging the idea but then haven't I just killed a rare car? But I think I can justify it by creating another project which would be a V8 avant only one was ever produced by audi so it would make a even more unique car right and the D1 V8s are pretty cheap now a days so Id love to find one of the 5 speed manuals could care less about if the car runs just want the body and trans basically because I know I can fit a LT1 into a 5000 with some extension to the front which I believe the V8 has the appropriate amount of under the hood space plus I know the 5kLT1's fire wall has started to crack because of the torque so the V8 is the better platform with a more reinforced frame. then that just leaves the question of what would be a better power plant for the 5K pickup I was kind of think with also throwing an LT1 or LS1 into it but my fear would be doing damage to the body that no longer as the same sructual support but I suppose I could do a rool bar in the back and add extra support to the fire wall. probably wont get to this for a good while im just kicking around ideas I nedd to get the 90 more stable before going crazy on this

So what do you guys think of my madness


----------



## atalk (Jan 12, 2003)

I like the "Audi Camino" idea. Not quite the same, but entertaining:


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

Here's what you want...but with a Quantum.


----------



## xSWINDLERx (Sep 20, 2007)

not sure what the point would be in trying to find a rare as all get out manual v8q when you could take the trans out of something much more common like a 4k, 5k, 100, 200....ect ect. you would be essentially scrapping an even more rare car than you already have for no real needed reason.
just sayin...


----------

